# Partition BootCamp disparue



## obiwank (24 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite au plantage de Windows, j'ai décidé de le réinstaller sur ma partition BootCamp. L'installation a planté en cours de route et ma partition a disparu. J'ai voulu réinstaller HighSierra en espérant reformater le disque et revoir mes Go envolés mais que nenni...

En lançant la commande diskutil list j'aperçois un beau foutoire incompréhensible pour moi qui dit que j'ai du faire une ânerie.

J'en appelle donc à une âme charitable qui saura me dépêtrer ce bazard.

Merci encore.

Voici le résultat des commandes diskutil list et diskutil cs list.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            247.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +359.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 25E102E3-80F3-4A5B-8167-5161929E1B71
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS High S... 30.8 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

-bash-3.2#
```



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group AAF94903-D073-435E-8593-E5F08D46693C
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         368334004224 B (368.3 GB)
    Free Space:   49152 B (49.2 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 3EA067CC-A5B6-427D-8E3F-3B0C2A6238A2
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume D7112674-E9FB-4574-8070-9EA71D6DCE7A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     247345152000 B (247.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 40400F46-D891-4820-B9BC-5EEE08F91F13
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 25E102E3-80F3-4A5B-8167-5161929E1B71
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          359826587648 B (359.8 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

Salut *obiwank
*
Note préalable --> la commande qui suit ne doit absolument *pas être passée* dans le Terminal de la *session de secours* ! En effet, dans ce cas-là, le volume *Recovery HD* qui contient l'OS de secours serait monté sur la partition *disk0s3* du HDD > et il est impossible avec son volume monté --> de déplacer sur les blocs la partition de secours *disk0s3* > opération requise pour la récupération de l'espace libre de queue de HDD.

Donc *re-démarre* absolument > et reviens dans ta session habituelle du volume *Macintosh HD*. Tu trouveras le Terminal de macOS at: *Applications* > *Utilitaires* > *Terminal.app*.

Lance-le et passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 25E102E3-80F3-4A5B-8167-5161929E1B71 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au volume du Fusion Drive

elle n'est valide que dans ce Terminal de macOS > le volume *Recovery HD* n'étant alors pas monté

elle est susceptible malgré tout d'avorter pour plusieurs autres raisons

=> si tu ne reçois pas de message d'erreur > repasse ensuite une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## obiwank (24 Mars 2018)

Je dois au préalable réinstaller HighSierra car je ne l'ai plus. Je poste le tableau dans la foulée.


----------



## obiwank (24 Mars 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Mar 24 09:15:56 on ttys000
iMac-de-Administrateur:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS High S... 30.8 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 25E102E3-80F3-4A5B-8167-5161929E1B71
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-de-Administrateur:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

Problème résolu : *Macintosh HD* fait *1,1 To*.


----------



## obiwank (24 Mars 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide apportée, la réactivité et pour le travail que vous faites sur le forum.

Nicolas.

PS : en espérant ne pas avoir à relancer ce post suite à une mauvaise manip. ;-)


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour a tous.

J'ai malheureusement supprimé ma partition Boot Camp en passant pas l'utilitaire de disk du coup j'ai 250G qui ont disparu de mon disque et j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont maintenant dans la partition Apple Bot recovery HD d'après la cmd Diskutil list.

Avez vous une idée de comment récupérer l'espace libre sur mon disk de démarrage?

Merci bcp par avance.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

Salut *Gunners
*
Je trouve très distractif de résoudre le type de problème qui est le tien. Mais la condition sine qua non est que tu postes les tableaux du Terminal dans une fenêtre de code. Voici le procédé -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

- est-ce que tu peux reposter le tableau issu de la commande *diskutil list* en utilisant cette méthode ?


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Mars 2018)

Ok merci macomaniac je fais un essai mais je suis pas sur 




```
Last login: Wed Mar 28 15:04:26 on console
imac:~ imac$ DISKUTIL LIST
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            751.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             248.0 GB   disk0s3

imac:~ imac$ DISKUTIL CS LIST
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
imac:~ imac$
```


ça a l'air bon.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2018)

Gunners66 a dit:


> J'ai malheureusement supprimé ma partition Boot Camp en passant pas l'utilitaire de disk du coup j'ai 250G qui ont disparu de mon disque et j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont maintenant dans la partition Apple Bot recovery HD d'après la cmd Diskutil list.


C'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire ! Là tu es bon pour une séance de torture via le Terminal avec notre ami macomaniac.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> une séance de torture via le Terminal




mais non : une aimable jonglerie récréative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gunners66 a dit:


> ça a l'air bon.




oui : parfait comme affichage.

Comme tu l'as bien vu -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             248.0 GB   disk0s3
```


c'est la partition de secours qui a récupéré *248 Go* accidentellement.

Actuellement > son type *Apple_Boot* la verrouille en taille > mais il est possible de convertir ce type à un *Apple_HFS* (sans impact pour le volume *Recovery HD*) qui permet un re-dimensionnement. Mais pour manipuler les types de partitions du disque de démarrage > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécuration existant depuis El Capitan) ne soit pas activé.

Donc on commence par la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste ce retour.


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Mars 2018)

Alors j'ai ça qui s'inscrit

```
imac:~ imac$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
imac:~ imac$
```

Dsl les gars je dois partir bosser je serai de retour vers 21h je pense merci encore et a toute a l'heure.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

D'accord : à tout à l'heure.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

C'est moi ou il y avait un problème pour se connecter au forum?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Les forums ont été inaccessibles un bon moment jeudi dans l'après-midi.

Tu n'auras qu'à dire quand tu es disponible.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

Je suis enfin dispo.

C'est bon pour le csrutil status?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Puisqu'on ne parvient pas à être synchronisé > voici ce que tu peux faire de toi-même.

Comme le *SIP* est activé > il faut le désactiver par une commande dans le Terminal de la session de secours (commande invalide dans le Terminal de macOS).

Donc re-démarre > en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  --> tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre supérieure de menus > menu : *Utilitaires* > lance le Terminal qui s'y trouve.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP* ; l'instruction prend effet au re-démarrage.

Redémarre normalement sur macOS > réouvre ta session habituelle --> tu n'auras qu'à signaler que le *SIP* est désactivé - ce que tu peux vérifier par une nouvelle commande : 
	
	



```
csrutil status
```


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

Nikel csrutil disabled

```
Last login: Fri Mar 30 22:20:37 on console
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
imac-de-imac:~ imac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

*Gunners*

Tiens ! - on est synchronisés. Disponible pour enchaîner sur l'opération ?

ce qui est possible > à présent que le *SIP* est désactivé


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

Lol oui on peut envoyer du lourd 
Désolé mais avec le taf c'ést pas facile la semaine.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* à *Apple_HFS* --> ce qui la rend re-dimensionnable. Le changement de type est sans impact sur le système de fichiers recelé dans la partition > ni sur le volume généré.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le retour d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

Voila

```
Last login: Fri Mar 30 22:20:37 on console
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            751.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             248.0 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             248.0 GB   disk0s3
```


montre que le changement de type a bien été effectué à *Apple_HFS*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*

la 2è mesure l'occupation de ce volume

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è --> c'est pour vérifier que la taille des fichiers n'excède pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

```
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   248G   583M   247G     1%      65 4294967214    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
imac-de-imac:~ imac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

*583 Mo* : débonnaire.

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non-destructivement pour son volume) la partition *disk0s3* à la taille réglementaire de *650 Mo* > et laisse l'espace excédentaire à l'état d'espace libre

La commande passée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

```
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
Resizing to 650002432 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            751.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            751.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


imac-de-imac:~ imac$
```


Tu gères. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a bien été rétrécie aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (sans avoir perdu la définition de son volume *Recovery HD*).

L'opération est un cycle ou un cercle. On a atteint le nadir > en route pour remonter au zénith > et pour commencer on va restituer à cette partition son type originel *Apple_Boot* --> condition _sine qua non_ pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer l'espace libre.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

la 2è restaure le type *Apple_Boot* sur la partition

Poste le retour de la 2è commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Mar 30 23:35:27 on ttys000
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            751.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que tout est en place pour la partition de secours : type *Apple_Boot* et taille *650 Mo*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande effectue la récupération des *247 Go* d'espace libre à la partition "donneuse" (au départ) = *disk0s2* > et à son  volume *Macintosh HD*

il y a une vérification d'intégrité préalable du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition. La commande avorte en cas d'erreur.

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > poste l'affichage retourné par la commande et le tableau d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


en guise de trace non effacée de la complexité des opérations impliquées par un re-dimensionnement > l'index de la partition de secours devrait être actuellement *disk0s4* et plus *disk0s3*.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Mars 2018)

J'ai recuperé mes giga perdu;

Un grand merci à toi pour ta patience et ton savoir mec tu m'as sauvé la mise. 

```
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

La partition *disk0s2*  -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
```


a bien récupéré l'espace libre et fait *999,3 Go*.

La partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


a provisoirement perdu l'affichage de son volume *Recovery HD* > et montre un index *disk0s4* (et plus *disk0s3*) > car il s'agit d'un clone de la partition de secours originale qui a été créé en queue de HDD > avant suppression de l'original *disk0s3* > ce qui a permis à la bande d'espace libre de toucher le bas de la partition *disk0s2* > et donc d'être récupérée à cette partition. Le *kernel* (noyau opérateur) n'a pas mis à jour l'index de la partition de secours ni rechargé son volume.

Re-démarre une fois > et de retour dans ta session > poste le retour d'un dernier :

```
diskutil list
```


qui devrait montrer que la partition de secours a désormais un volume *Recovery HD* et le bon index *disk0s3*.


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Mars 2018)

Voila

```
Last login: Sat Mar 31 00:16:30 on console
imac-de-imac:~ imac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

imac-de-imac:~ imac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2018)

Comme tu vois -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


tout est rentré dans l'ordre en fin de cycle : partition-Système de *999 Go* & partition de secours de *650 Mo* avec son volume *Recovery HD* affiché et l'index *disk0s3*. RAS.

Problème résolu !


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Mars 2018)

Merci mec.


----------

